# [SOLVED] Sound volume control across LAN



## MartinP (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a small LAN where one of the PC's is used to play music. 

Despite extensive searching I cannot find a sound volume control that can be controlled across the LAN from any of the other PC's. 

Has anyone seen or used anything like this and can give me a pointer please?

Martin.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Sound volume control across LAN*

Use something like UltraVNC or Remote Desktop to connect remotely and control the volume.


----------



## MartinP (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Sound volume control across LAN*



johnwill said:


> Use something like UltraVNC or Remote Desktop to connect remotely and control the volume.


Thanks for the idea John, UltraVNC is now installed and does what was needed.

Cheers,

Martin.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Sound volume control across LAN*

Glad we could help. :smile:


----------

